# Oil type pens for drawing on canvas



## lobbyjp (Nov 9, 2016)

Can anybody recommend a brand of oil-type pens for drawing on canvas prior to oil painting ? . I'm saying oil as I shall want to wipe off with turps if/when I made a pigs wotsit of it , and I'm preferring a fine tip . I have tried oil pastilles but I have to keep re-sharpening them . Any suggestions welcome


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

You can consider Pentel arts oil pastels. What I like about these oil pastels is how you can easily blend them even with your fingers. Smear or smoothen them out, and then colors render great payoff.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

noah said:


> You can consider Pentel arts oil pastels. What I like about these oil pastels is how you can easily blend them even with your fingers. Smear or smoothen them out, and then colors render great payoff.


Oil pastels contain wax, highly unsuitable as ground for oils painting.

There are perfect charcoal pens available.


----------

